# Best non Tank Of The Month tanks



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was scrolling through the Your Tanks section the other day and it made me think that there are so many great member tanks that never get to be Tank Of The Month.

So with no disrespect to the TOTM judges, I'd like to start a thread where members can post tanks that they feel _could_ have won TOTM - and why.

Here's my choice, from member *gherlevi*: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=19577










I think the rock piles look incredibly natural while still providing great cover and territories for the fish.
The simple black back ground and sand keep it from being overly complicated.

kevin


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Great idea for a thread. I like that tank also. All agae should look that good. 

Here's one that caught my eye. I'd like to see an update with final stock, but I like the rock layout and the plant accent. Who'd have thought you could just stick a few big rocks up on end and get it to look so good.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, great idea for a thread! There are so many good ones. Tim/Prov356, one of yours caught my eye the other day. It's the simplicity of it that makes it so beautiful.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prov, I love your "bookshelf" tanks. If I ever get into DIY acrylic work I might have to steal your idea !!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the effect of the lighting to create darker areas on this one. Nice contrast between rocks, sand and fish and very natural looking. Has a deepwater feel to it.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, here was the inspiration for my shellie tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The overhang in the background really makes this one nice. The only thing I'd change is the 'too symetrical' rock pile on the left.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the background plants make this one.










I could waste a lot of time with this.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I normally don't care or this type of rock, but this one was well done. I like how they all fit together to make single piles with all the hidey holes. The plants add a nice accent color.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A nice 'rock only' setup. Nice contrasts. I like the irregularly shaped rocks. The stacking is very natural looking.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was about to vote this one tank of the century, then read the description and realized someone posted a pic of an underwater shot of Lake Tanganyika in the tanks section. :lol:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Once the fronts got bigger and contrasted more, this one would have been nice. Nice rock layout, very natural looking.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I've gone through al the tanganyikan tanks, someone else's turn.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

prov356 said:


> The overhang in the background really makes this one nice. The only thing I'd change is the 'too symetrical' rock pile on the left.


 Plus one on that, love that background have not seen that type before any ideas where he got it?

I Would love to flip it upside down and put one in mine! I would prolly have to move a few things around though to get it to fit.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

One more Tang tank for you. This one used to be sexier but it's still nice.

From member *blairo1*.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=32803










Less is more...

kevin


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

This tank belongs to one of the moderators (PsYcHoTiC MaDmAn). Not only is the tank set up amazing but so is how it's seems to be set up in the room. Very dramatic! Love it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I've always thought African tanks are more aesthetically pleasing than South or Central American tanks (no offence) but then I saw this, an Oscar tank belonging to HawkinsStu. Wow!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

zimmy said:


> I've always thought African tanks are more aesthetically pleasing than South or Central American tanks (no offence) but then I saw this, an Oscar tank belonging to HawkinsStu. Wow!


Yeah - HawkinsStu has a pretty beautiful tank setup! No denying that


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

This one showed up in a thread recently. Beautiful rock placement. Really pulls you in.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't remember who this belongs to but it's a stunner! Amazing rock selection/placement and that one beam of light is perfection.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You know, I'm finding that I'm liking that lighting scheme also. Directing different intensities to different areas of the tank can be effective.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

prov356 said:


> This one showed up in a thread recently. Beautiful rock placement. Really pulls you in.


wow that is one wicked tank. Such a clean design, I can't see any equipment. This gets a 9.5/10 from me.


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a tank by *gilberbt* that caught my eye. The rockwork is really natural and along with the simple BG makes the fish stand out.










This one is one of my all time favorites, and it deserves a bump


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought I'd revive this thread. My favorite tank on this site, tho I can't remember whose it is  :


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Always found this guys tank amazing! Click on the youtube link he/was a member here never made TOTM.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... aa8d858bd8


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

JimA said:


> Always found this guys tank amazing! Click on the youtube link he/was a member here never made TOTM.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... aa8d858bd8


+1

Once I saw that I basically dumped my lace rock, use it in my grow out, and not interested in holley rock. Looking for the simple rock look to mimick pomi. (easily said not easily done)


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but it's worth reviving. I'd like to see some more great tanks. I found the one below hidden away in the "rate the tank above you thread" from a member named ikuzo.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's another one from a member named Fevz:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

zimmy said:


> Here's another one from a member named Fevz:


wow!!!!! Dang isn't it simply amazing what beauty can come from a fish tank? 
I love how much people take pride in their fish :fish:

and just curious why did the previous page have most the pics removed?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think once you delete it from the host like say photobucket it will delete the linked photo..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

JimA said:


> I think once you delete it from the host like say photobucket it will delete the linked photo..


Yes, once a photo has been deleted from an image hosting website, the pic is no longer able to be seen. This also happens when you move or edit a photo in the hosting website.

It's a shame because many of the photos were really great.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

A few years ago I made a ridiculous comment on this thread about African tanks being more appealing than SA/CA tanks. I was young and naive.

CJCichlid is one of the moderators and has a much viewed 135G tank journal in the CA group on this forum. This is my favourite shot from the thread. I think the tank actually won TOTM so I'm breaking the rules of the thread. Not sure how many people actually see the TOTM.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

This tank is from many years ago. A 30G saulosi tank from a member named Johnlabbe.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

That's a nice tank. The engineer in me greatly appreciates how all of the rock banding is pretty much parallel, which is not so much the natural look!! I'm sort of partial to black backgrounds over the sky blue, and I think it would have been spectacular on this tank. Great to see all the cool pictures dug out from the archives!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

A 7' tank from a member named mpowers.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice revival! 
Both great tanks. Love the background on that 2nd one.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Some really great looking tanks in here!.. after all.. zimmy posted one of my older scapes  Thanks for that zimmy. That pic did turn out abnormally good.. definitely a fluke because I couldn't do it again. :roll:

Cool thread idea! I can never get enough full tank shots! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Heres a tank from a member. Think the name is zimmy?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Dang, zimmy has been holding out on us! Good looking setup! :thumb:

Here's a tank from a member.. Think the name is Iggy Newcastle? Photo LEAK! :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Any rebroadcast, reproduction, or other use of the pictures and accounts of this game without the express written consent of Major League Baseb.... oh whatever


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

We're becoming a mutual admiration society. That's a great looking tank, Iggy! Very natural looking. Is it a 135G?

Thanks for the compliment about mine. CJ, the photo I posted of your tank was what inspired me to set mine up with the driftwood hanging from the top.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

A 75G from a member named japes. Very simple but sometimes knowing when to stop is what creates beauty.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks zimmy. It's a standard 125. I hadn't posted any photos of it yet. Just sent one to CJ....

That last one you put up is great. I seriously thought the heater was a branch until I looked closely.

I'll keep this thread in mind as I weigh through older posts...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah sorry Iggy.. I just can't keep secrets.  You need to get a new thread up in the CA forum! I am curious how those Hets are coming along!

zimmy, really love that SA tank! Simplicity is definitely often better. Where are you guys digging up all these old pics?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

CjCichlid said:


> Where are you guys digging up all these old pics?


The "rate the tank above you" thread is filled with buried treasures. I've also bookmarked tanks I admire over the years.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice stuff.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

zimmy said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you guys digging up all these old pics?
> ...


 No kidding! Ya wonder where those tanks and "members" are now?? I guess people move on and things change. I gotta say the Euro's have some of the best looking tanks I have ever seen. They gave me the inspiration for mine!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

JimA said:


> I gotta say the Euro's have some of the best looking tanks I have ever seen. They gave me the inspiration for mine!


I have to agree. This one is from a dutch guy, named Tanganyikadiver, who seemed to disappear from the net a couple of years ago. This is a 520G tank. It's so big he apparently couldn't even get a FTS directly from the front! I think it can be harder to get a monster tank to look really good. This one pulls it off.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome stuff. Those Dutch really know how to do it..


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Great googly moogly that's a nice tank! I am sure I have seen it, but with my past no way I remember it :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good God Man! That tank is insane.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

zimmy said:


> A 75G from a member named japes. Very simple but sometimes knowing when to stop is what creates beauty.


with that large group of schooling fish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,simply awsome!!!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

zimmy said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta say the Euro's have some of the best looking tanks I have ever seen. They gave me the inspiration for mine!
> ...


and i think,Just maybe. That this tank costs soooooo much money, AND is soooooo beautiful. He cant/Or does not own a Big screen tv because this fish tank is more entertaining than any tv could??. his sofa is front and center// :fish:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

fmueller's unconventional 125G tropheus tank. Discovering his website several years ago was one of the things that got me (and I'm sure many others) into cichlids.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

A 10G shelldweller set-up from a member named Blair. I wish I could find rocks like that.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

From Hydrophyte's awe inspiring riparium thread. This is a 50G setup.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Another riparium, this one from a member named trackhazard. Beautiful.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

125G Mikula tank from Razzo.


----------

